# Stoked



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

New Shred game coming out in November. Sounds like It could be kinda jawesome. I'm kinda excited that there are 2 new shred games coming out. 

New Stoked Snowboarding Video Game Designed in Conjunction with Absinthe Films | Transworld Business


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You're too slow Dan. I already posted about this. I think my comment was something like "I came buckets"


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Gametrailers.com - Stoked - Dynamic Weather Trailer HD

Pretty sick


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't get too _Optimistic_. The game might not be _Ready_ when it is released.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I wouldn't get too _Optimistic_. The game might not be _Ready_ when it is released.


I'm not too hyped up over this one. Last boarding game I liked was Amped 2, so its been awhile.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

lopro said:


> I'm not too hyped up over this one. Last boarding game I liked was Amped 2, so its been awhile.


Optimistic and Ready were the names of the last two Absinthe Films releases. Very clever lol. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

not to thread jack... But the new . Shaun White snowboarding game looks pretty B.A!


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

I was checking out youtube and it looks like they posted a little gameplay video of it explaining the hucker/style aspect of your rider in the game. Definetly looks alot cleaner then SWS. Anyone know the release date?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Jan 20th is the latest release date. It's been pushed back a few times, which is fine for me. "A late game is only late until it's released, a bad game is bad forever."


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I hate playing alot snowboard games, It makes me want to go snowboarding at that instant, and the mountaints are too far away and I can't go that often D:

I am definitely getting this, though


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pushed back again. New release date is Feb 24th.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

NOOOOO! Haha sall good. I'm gonna sell my Shaun white to pick it up when it comes out. Anyone else plan on doing the same?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

They never put out a demo for Stoked, did they?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

No and it's starting to piss me off. Maybe they'll do it like they did Skate 2 and put it out like a week and a half before it comes out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Skate had a great demo too because it was a half hour time, so you could get a little taste of everything in that half hour. If I got the chance to demo SW first I might not have bought it. I thought it would have some more unique aspects to it. Oh well.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thats exactly why they didnt release a demo because they knew if you played it in advance you would not waste 60 on it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know about Stoked. It has the potential to be as good as Amped2 or it could suck as bad as something like SW:S. The biggest thing that looks weird to me about it is the physics, they just dont look right. Oh and the graphics are shitty, the snow effects look pixelated and the character models have clipping issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I don't know about Stoked. It has the potential to be as good as Amped2 or it could suck as bad as something like SW:S. The biggest thing that looks weird to me about it is the physics, they just dont look right. Oh and the graphics are shitty, the snow effects look pixelated and the character models have clipping issues.


I'm hoping the delay will fix those problems but i def agree.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Plus Stoked isn't going to be $60 only $40. So it's not as much a pill to swallow when it come to having to shell out cash for it. So even if its as mediocre as SWS was then it won't be as bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

EA should do a game like Skate for snowboarding and/or skiing. it think it would get a lot more buyers if it was something like that. You start as an amateur snowboarder/skier just trying to get some kicks out of snowboarding and work you way up to a professional level and on xbox live you can buy different mountains and boards,bindings,etc

anyone else thinks that would be a great idea?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

KaBam2 said:


> EA should do a game like Skate for snowboarding and/or skiing. it think it would get a lot more buyers if it was something like that. You start as an amateur snowboarder/skier just trying to get some kicks out of snowboarding and work you way up to a professional level and on xbox live you can buy different mountains and boards,bindings,etc
> 
> anyone else thinks that would be a great idea?


Actually i had always been tinkering in my mind what would make an amazing snowboarding game and the biggest thing would be progression. I agree with you, i think that instead of "o hey here's a board and there's your mountain go for it." Make it seem like someone's life, when you buy your first board, when you goto your first mountain, meet people, compete etc etc. SOOOOO much better than the run of the mill stuff they have today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah because it is so much better to basically play in an RPG sport game rather than doing that SWS game shit. i would so much rather play a game like you and i said then something like that. however, 1080 has always been a favorite though


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

1080 is a classic. always will be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Hot-hot-hot linked from the Bongfish forum, it's the first review for the game.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

ima buy it either way. Prince of persia is getting lame. and i think i have carpal tunnel from super mario galaxy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> ima buy it either way. Prince of persia is getting lame. and i think i have carpal tunnel from super mario galaxy


Super Mario galaxy is like heroin! Haven't played it in a while but it was so hard to stop. Stoked looks alright, Shaun White was disappointing... I'm loosing faith in snowboarding games!


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

1080 for the N64 was the SHIT!!!!

I loved being the Panda for the park & Gold for races down the mountain!

Probably no chances for a demo huh?


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

I havent had a chance to get this game yet, has anyone played it? how is it?


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

The release date was pushed back until March


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

HMMM weird, I got the game today from GAMESTOP today I am about to pop it into the XBOX !!!! Pushed back I think not !


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasn't pushed back for the US. I think Canada was pushed back till the 8th.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

hm1sfidc said:


> HMMM weird, I got the game today from GAMESTOP today I am about to pop it into the XBOX !!!! Pushed back I think not !


Rather than coming out on Tuesday like normal for video games it didn't reach gamestops near me until Thursday


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

So how is it? Better than SWS?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

It's better than SWS, for me SWS was a little too arcadey and fast. Stoked is aight, i just like to freeride. Controls are pretty sweet, the pre-wind is tight you can throw 1080's & 1240's. Played it last night a few hours tutorial is pretty cool. Graphically its top notch on a 50" full 1080, hell of a view ! I give it 6/10, where as SWS 4/10.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it the game a lot. At first I was a little dissapointed but as you keep playing it gets a lot more exciting and the mountains keep getting better. I hear you can even fly the helicopter yourself and drop wherever you want after you beat all the objectives on a mountain.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

how are the jibs in the game?


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

The jibs are basically always off trees, you can do pretty much any jib though. The game is 90% backcountry riding with a couple of big events that are kind of park related but not really. It's a lot of fun once you get into the game. The sponsorships are cool and you can ride actual boards such as the rome cheaptrick, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

$ickZ06 said:


> The jibs are basically always off trees, you can do pretty much any jib though. The game is 90% backcountry riding with a couple of big events that are kind of park related but not really. It's a lot of fun once you get into the game. The sponsorships are cool and you can ride actual boards such as the rome cheaptrick, etc.


NO WAY I knew Rome was in the game but the cheaptrick! I bought my cheap trick last year and ride the shit out of it, so flexy I love it. Stoked seems okay I'm happy with Shaun White though.. not a huge back country fan but the realistic weather seems cool..


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jigzz said:


> NO WAY I knew Rome was in the game but the cheaptrick! I bought my cheap trick last year and ride the shit out of it, so flexy I love it. Stoked seems okay I'm happy with Shaun White though.. not a huge back country fan but the realistic weather seems cool..


Yeah the weather is cool. This game would have been perfect if they would've thrown some park into it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Based on IGNs review i'll be passing this one up. They said it didn't have professional polish and was plagued with issues.

Why is it so hard to make Amped 3?


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

^why dont you just go play amped 3 then?


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Games a step up from Shaun White imo. Definitely lacks park which is a bummer as previously stated by other members. The realistic weather is pretty sick, you can throw down some gnarly flips/spins/grabs on the steep rock drops when they are covered with snow. The $40 price tag is pretty sweet for the quality of the game unlike the $60 price tag for the Shaun White disaster.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Andi said:


> Games a step up from Shaun White imo. Definitely lacks park which is a bummer as previously stated by other members. The realistic weather is pretty sick, you can throw down some gnarly flips/spins/grabs on the steep rock drops when they are covered with snow. The $40 price tag is pretty sweet for the quality of the game unlike the $60 price tag for the Shaun White disaster.


QFT

Finding all the challenge spots is a bit of a pain in the arse though and the player customization isn't quite what I expected.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Mooz said:


> QFT
> 
> Finding all the challenge spots is a bit of a pain in the arse though and the player customization isn't quite what I expected.


So do you think it was worth buying dave? I was literally just about to head out and buy it but figured i would check this thread to see if anyone got it first.

Oh ya and you should totally sell me your copy of amped 3 as my buddy who works at gamestop said i probably wouldn't be able to find one anywhere.:laugh:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

It's $40 so yeah definately worth it. So far I am having fun but trying to find all teh challenges so I can unlock shit is a big pain in the dick so I only played for an hour last night.

As for amped 3click me as usual, gamestop employees are as helpful as a 4 day old turd nugget hanging from dogzirrah's ass.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh nice i didn't know it was only 40. Time to go trade in some old games to get it.




Mooz said:


> gamestop employees are as helpful as a 4 day old turd nugget hanging from dogzirrah's ass.


Well put


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep in mind that I haven't seen the game played and that my room mate makes love to his x-box 360, so his expectations are always way to high. But he hated it. Said he only played it for a couple of hours and just hated it. Probably just him being a drama queen!F'in drama queens!


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had SSX, SWS, etc. in the past and those always struck me as arcade style games - flashy and instant gratification deals but made you stick to certain mapped runs. They didn't really offer a huge amount when it came to just blazing a trail off the beaten path and bombing down a mountain wherever you wanted - you would always come to an invisible wall off to the far left or right that would force you down to a specific finishing area. 

Stoked caters more to a open backcountry style. I find it refreshing to just helicopter to any spot, drop, pick any direction and make my own way down hitting whatever I come across and throwing big tricks out of the blue, not expecting it. These are fully modeled huge mountains all the way around, with conditions varying depending on weather and time of day. I have a bunch of memorable runs down cliff faces, through dense tree lines, and over huge gorges, and have a lot of cool in-game pictures that I took during them.

That being said, the game does start out very slow until you start building fame and unlocking options like equipment and complete helicopter control. I suppose if I was expecting an arcade feel like an SSX, I wouldn't have given this game a chance past the first hour or so. It's more like a game version of some of the mountain and tree scenes from "That's It, That's All" (it even has the movie trailer in the extra features lol) :thumbsup:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wreckoning said:


> I've had SSX, SWS, etc. in the past and those always struck me as arcade style games - flashy and instant gratification deals but made you stick to certain mapped runs. They didn't really offer a huge amount when it came to just blazing a trail off the beaten path and bombing down a mountain wherever you wanted - you would always come to an invisible wall off to the far left or right that would force you down to a specific finishing area.
> 
> Stoked caters more to a open backcountry style. I find it refreshing to just helicopter to any spot, drop, pick any direction and make my own way down hitting whatever I come across and throwing big tricks out of the blue, not expecting it. These are fully modeled huge mountains all the way around, with conditions varying depending on weather and time of day. I have a bunch of memorable runs down cliff faces, through dense tree lines, and over huge gorges, and have a lot of cool in-game pictures that I took during them.
> 
> That being said, the game does start out very slow until you start building fame and unlocking options like equipment and complete helicopter control. I suppose if I was expecting an arcade feel like an SSX, I wouldn't have given this game a chance past the first hour or so. It's more like a game version of some of the mountain and tree scenes from "That's It, That's All" (it even has the movie trailer in the extra features lol) :thumbsup:


Totally agree. It's a game for people who love snowboarding not people who love playing xbox.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

might have to give it a hire... im a big fan of skate and skate2, hoping this is a more realistic and laid back game like those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea of when this is coming to Australia? I can't find anything anywhere on the web...


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this game. It's way better than SWS, in my opinion. The only problem is the audio, I really don't like anything about it. The songs are annoying, the voices are annoying, the helicopter sound is annoying, etc. The sound of the board crunching snow is okay though.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Totally agree. It's a game for people who love snowboarding not people who love playing xbox.


You just sold me with that quote. I lent my 360 to a friend for the winter because I knew snowboarding would be taking up all my time  Time to get it back soon, I can definitely spare $40 for this one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this game only for 360 or is it out for PS3 as well... sry that this is a stupid question - ive got class to get to and dont feel like gooooogling


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

acegoodrich said:


> Is this game only for 360 or is it out for PS3 as well... sry that this is a stupid question - ive got class to get to and dont feel like gooooogling


XBOX 360 exclusive man.

On a good note for PS3 though, I bought Killzone 2 over the weekend and its fucking kick ass, definitely worth a try.

OK back on track... yea Stoked is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

the game kinda sucks there no rails or anything really and it gets boring pretty fast and its really easy to beat but it has some pretty good gear in it compared to shaun white, i wish shaun white and bongfish worked together to make a game then it would be amazing, like if the shaun white mountains from the game were in stoked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Rstanek said:


> Does anyone have any idea of when this is coming to Australia? I can't find anything anywhere on the web...


Its not. NTSC release only. Europe isn't even getting it. Lame budget releases.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the ultimate irony is that bongfish (developers of stoked) is an austrian company

same goes for some of the main sponsors (europe, not specifically austria)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

NzGnu said:


> Its not. NTSC release only. Europe isn't even getting it. Lame budget releases.



devo...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Finally got around to picking it up, seems good so far, although a little samey.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Rstanek said:


> devo...


Tell me about it, I spent ages looking for this game before I found that out.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well I was at toys'r'us picking up a birthday present for my little brother when I saw three of these games posted on the bottom of the Sales rack...

On sale for $9.95 ... I was stoked to finally be getting Stoked.

I think its a real fun game and you can easily transition from playing Skate to Stoked since the controls are similar. 

Personally, I think the music is cool...I don't find it annoying at all in fact some of the songs are tighht imo. At least it has some jibs I guess, better than noting...maybe not formal ledges or boxes but hey you can still nose press somethin... As far as snowboarding games go, I'm real happy with it, specially for the awsome price...

Now I just gotta wait to find SW for cheap and I'll be able to compare


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Ugh, god. Travis Rice's challenge is frigging impossible.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Ugh, god. Travis Rice's challenge is frigging impossible.


Ya dude i know its so fuckong hard and all of the other challanges are just as hard.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I just beat him. His was really hard, but if you just slow down after every gate it gets a lot easier. His and Wolle's were hard, I beat the rest of them pretty easily. Unless I feel like going and beating all of the random little challenges in the game, I'm now out of stuff to do. Not that much to the game,really.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

My favorite part is flying the heli around. I wish you could hit the spectators though.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> well I was at toys'r'us picking up a birthday present for my little brother when I saw three of these games posted on the bottom of the Sales rack...
> 
> On sale for $9.95 ... I was stoked to finally be getting Stoked.
> 
> ...


TOYS R US' rocks.....just found the last one (only one?) at the bottom of the clearance bin for $9.95. I'm about to slip it in. Hopefully this will get me through the next 6-7 months!


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

nice post on the Toys R Us tip. I almost got the game when it first came out for $40, but I held off because I was too busy to play it, Now its only 9.99 and i went and got it this morning. sweet.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where the crashed UFO is in Alaska for the sectet Achievement? I spent 2 hours driving the freekin heli around like a search and rescue mission, but no luck.

It was snowing pretty hard. Maybe I should wait till it clears?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

It's at the very top of the mountain.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I went back after it stopped snowing, and there it was....right smack at top...the first place I looked.

I heard there was going to be some new downloadable content. A new mountain or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah the new mountain is K2


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone. All that made constructive criticism of Stoked, your remarks have been copied and are being relayed directly to the Stoked team at Destineer. 

Together we are forging a relationship to listen to what your saying needs to be done to the game to make it better. It WILL be getting better in each progression with your help. Every comment I copied I agree with as well and there is much to be done to this game as your comments suggest

SWSB is DEAD! Its over with this World Stage..game play is even worse and the exclusion of 360 and PS3 platforms is the proverbial nail in the coffin for this series! Stoked on the other hand is just getting started. There is more to come soon. So don't trade it or sell it. You may not be playing much now, but I assure you, you will be dusting it off this winter


KEEP GOING EVERYONE...don't hold back. Whatever YOU think the game needs come out and say it. I will be watching and reading, then relaying with direct communication to the Stoked team. With our help we will make this game as good as "Skate" or perhaps even rival it. It is our intention to go beyond Amped 2 next gen style with Stoked!


----------



## Rai (Aug 31, 2009)

Not gonna lie here, Pretty bummed that it won't be on PS3-as High-def games are the shit, and the only thing i play these days...you know...aside from the wii...which is nothing close to high-def....two best extreems!

anyway, The game looks so money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Rai said:


> Not gonna lie here, Pretty bummed that it won't be on PS3-as High-def games are the shit, and the only thing i play these days...you know...aside from the wii...which is nothing close to high-def....two best extreems!
> 
> anyway, The game looks so money.



Sadly, I hate to tell you, at this present time there are no plans for a PS3 version or port. This could change, and I would like to stress this to the team with no other SW coming for PS3 or anything else. There are advantages here, but I do not know if they can write PS3 software. This could be something way down the road, but I do want all the PS3 players who want a snowboarding game too, to know 'I've got your backs' and your being considered. So keep hoping things keep getting better for Stoked


If anyone wants to ask me something about the game that I can tell you or has any ideas you want to shoot at me. You can send me request at the same handle. My door is open to you


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Thank you everyone. All that made constructive criticism of Stoked, your remarks have been copied and are being relayed directly to the Stoked team at Destineer.
> 
> Together we are forging a relationship to listen to what your saying needs to be done to the game to make it better. It WILL be getting better in each progression with your help. Every comment I copied I agree with as well and there is much to be done to this game as your comments suggest
> 
> ...



pleeeaaseee make it for ps3 please. lots of guys would buy it on the ps3 and have a shred option where you could even make some stuff.. pepole think it´s lacking park and that sort of stuff. i kinda agree

can you make a thread for what you are thinking about putting in the game? and we could even share our desires from that game in comments over there?


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thread subscription please. As soon as I get another 360 at the house, I will be buying this game so I look forward to making positive comments and posting criticism of the constructive kind. Thanks for getting this forum's comments in with the development team! I'm sure the lot of opinionated, gaming snowboarders posting here will help to make this game equal to 'Skate' (but for snowboarding) in the future.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

OK well its like this, and you have to understand they are budget companies for now, so they don't have the necessary captial for PS3 writing YET! In order to make that is even possible there is going to have to be a ground swell of support and popularity for the game that rewards both companies to enable to fund them to write PS3 software. You see how that works, and trust me I dropped the hint since there is nothing except glitch white in snowboarding for PS3. I think they aware of the potential there, but its not in thier capcity to do at this present time. So I am saying this can change, the better Stoked does and may be able to launch them, the greater the chances are a version for PS3 would and can be done. I would like to see it happen later in the future


As for a thread, yes I can I do that. I don't know "details" but I can tell you it's sooner than your going to assume. You just have to keep watching for the updates on the web site gettingstoked . Put in your ideas, suggestions, improvments and such with XBL GT and they will be copied and sent to the team there to be looked over. Remember, they are limited in what they can do now BUT if the game can really get off the ground then more advancements can be made to future sequels..


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Thread subscription please. As soon as I get another 360 at the house, I will be buying this game so I look forward to making positive comments and posting criticism of the constructive kind. Thanks for getting this forum's comments in with the development team! I'm sure the lot of opinionated, gaming snowboarders posting here will help to make this game equal to 'Skate' (but for snowboarding) in the future.


All I gotta say is set the example bro! This is what is going to earn future gamer's rewards. This demeanor right here will get you where I am now and it can happen if your persistent enough! In fact I have an idea where I would like to merge creativity via a devoted gamer and the fans of a community with the developers and designers. A dream so many gamers would love to be part of. I intend to forge a new direction in game design


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

anyone know where i can get the soundtrack?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Thank you everyone. All that made constructive criticism of Stoked, your remarks have been copied and are being relayed directly to the Stoked team at Destineer.
> 
> Together we are forging a relationship to listen to what your saying needs to be done to the game to make it better. It WILL be getting better in each progression with your help. Every comment I copied I agree with as well and there is much to be done to this game as your comments suggest
> 
> ...




Are you trying to say that all you guys are doing is putting dlc into stoked cause that honestly wont help this game out that much its not just the mountains and clothes that werent that good, the game needs way more than that, i thought you were saying that you were going to make a STOKED 2, because stoked needs a lot of things changed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

technine42 said:


> Are you trying to say that all you guys are doing is putting dlc into stoked cause that honestly wont help this game out that much its not just the mountains and clothes that werent that good, the game needs way more than that, i thought you were saying that you were going to make a STOKED 2, because stoked needs a lot of things changed.



Umm, yes they know and that is why I am here, to collect those idea's and suggestions for as you say "needs way more than dlc" Rest assured things are being planed and you have to believe me when I tell you that Stoked the game is only getting started and there is much planned going forward with this. Just keep watching the rest of this month, that is all I can tell you for now. Just keep this in mind, in fact everyone reading this, I WANT, like ALL OF YOU DO the right snowboarding game that is complete in scope and iterates realism of climbing the ranks up to be a pro rider in competitions. I'd even like to see a technical comp, scrap the points and use technical scoring(eg 0.1-10.0) or your points could determine what technical score you would earn for a run. And that is just one example of the realism I want for this game


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

I was uber stoked for Stoked, then uber dissapointed at the polish and overall presentation of the game. I think Skate 2 is the best made xbox game on the planet, I will play that game for hours. But whats sad is I would rather pretend im snowboarding and playing skate, then playing stoked. Its just, not, that good at all. EA please. I beg of you. Make Snow with the skate 2 engine. 

ugh. I would quit snowboarding in RL if they did. Ha jk but that would be so sick.....

Park sessions, huge kicker runs, Big mountian riding with skate physics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> I was uber stoked for Stoked, then uber dissapointed at the polish and overall presentation of the game. I think Skate 2 is the best made xbox game on the planet, I will play that game for hours. But whats sad is I would rather pretend im snowboarding and playing skate, then playing stoked. Its just, not, that good at all. EA please. I beg of you. Make Snow with the skate 2 engine.
> 
> ugh. I would quit snowboarding in RL if they did. Ha jk but that would be so sick.....
> 
> Park sessions, huge kicker runs, Big mountian riding with skate physics.


LOL! Well your making the game sound worse than it really is, which is far from the truth. You can't compare EA a multi-million dollar publisher to a budget one. That is not a fair comparison and EA was the same start-up as Destineer and Bongfish are now. It will take time and for a first time title produced by them it is done well in that respect. It has much work to be done on building from the first to get it up to par at least. Again, they could not do every thing they wanted to get in the first time due to time constraints. 

I honestly think your dreaming! EA is not doing any game for snowboarding from what I can see, if they were, there would have been news or hints about it by now. Just like 2ksports is not doing another Amped. All there is, is Stoked and while the unpolished physics may have turned you off for now, it will be much more improved the next time trailers/video's are put out. So while it may not be the game for you NOW the way it is, my entire goal is to help make it that way for ppl such as yourself, that tend to judge a book by its cover and not the actual content of it......


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> I was uber stoked for Stoked, then uber dissapointed at the polish and overall presentation of the game. I think Skate 2 is the best made xbox game on the planet, I will play that game for hours. But whats sad is I would rather pretend im snowboarding and playing skate, then playing stoked. Its just, not, that good at all. EA please. I beg of you. Make Snow with the skate 2 engine.
> 
> ugh. I would quit snowboarding in RL if they did. Ha jk but that would be so sick.....
> 
> Park sessions, huge kicker runs, Big mountian riding with skate physics.



I do the same exact thing, and i have to agree id rather play skate 2 and pretend that its a snowbarding game instead of playing stoked because the grinding in skate 2 its 100 times better than stoked, stoked just got boring way to fast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

technine42 said:


> I do the same exact thing, and i have to agree id rather play skate 2 and pretend that its a snowbarding game instead of playing stoked because the grinding in skate 2 its 100 times better than stoked, stoked just got boring way to fast.


OK Tech, let me ask you this. What is it about the grinding in skate 2 Stoked could use to make it better? Go ahead and explain the differences, if your able to, so I can understand where you guys are coming from. I have played skate, so it is similar, but yeah I know not the same or as good for Stoked as of now, but this will change and improve among many others things..


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

well for one Skate gives you complete control for shifting from a level shifty to a boardslide / frontslide, push the controls back to imitate weight is being put on your back feet to give a blunt slide. Just the control in skate is unparrelel. From the shiftys spinning to stylin out your slow 180s. The design behind skate's controls are absoultly genious; The left thumb is the torso and body control, where as the right thumb stick is for leg / board control. Left trigger is your left hand and the right trigger is your right, they have completely out done themselves with the game and I can easily see a shredding game come out of its engine. Like honestly EA wtf are you doing? Announce the game before I lose all faith in sport video games that I actually care about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> well for one Skate gives you complete control for shifting from a level shifty to a boardslide / frontslide, push the controls back to imitate weight is being put on your back feet to give a blunt slide. Just the control in skate is unparrelel. From the shiftys spinning to stylin out your slow 180s. The design behind skate's controls are absoultly genious; The left thumb is the torso and body control, where as the right thumb stick is for leg / board control. Left trigger is your left hand and the right trigger is your right, they have completely out done themselves with the game and I can easily see a shredding game come out of its engine. Like honestly EA wtf are you doing? Announce the game before I lose all faith in sport video games that I actually care about.


Can I have your GT. This is being sent to them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> well for one Skate gives you complete control for shifting from a level shifty to a boardslide / frontslide, push the controls back to imitate weight is being put on your back feet to give a blunt slide. Just the control in skate is unparrelel. From the shiftys spinning to stylin out your slow 180s. The design behind skate's controls are absoultly genious; The left thumb is the torso and body control, where as the right thumb stick is for leg / board control. Left trigger is your left hand and the right trigger is your right, they have completely out done themselves with the game and I can easily see a shredding game come out of its engine. Like honestly EA wtf are you doing? Announce the game before I lose all faith in sport video games that I actually care about.


BTW, this does help and I have a grasp on what the problem is. The physics are not differentiated in Stoked and everything is running on 1 type of physics where as Skate, the physics differ between each aspect of skating. This is good and makes them see everything can't run on the same type of physics. They are going to have split the engine into the different aspects of snowboarding for everything to look and feel right, especially with the grinding. This is why I am here to make them see these kinds of issues are what needs to be worked on, so Stoked will be a good game like Sskate is, but unfortunately you seem very jaded towards Stoked while its the only game in town that is for the most part, the real deal as far snowboarding goes. It is no Skate yet, controls are like it, but our goal is to make into that caliber of a title that even someone such as yourself will be able to appreciate


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> OK Tech, let me ask you this. What is it about the grinding in skate 2 Stoked could use to make it better? Go ahead and explain the differences, if your able to, so I can understand where you guys are coming from. I have played skate, so it is similar, but yeah I know not the same or as good for Stoked as of now, but this will change and improve among many others things..


you can tweak your board around so much easier in skate and it looks so much better, you can also spin, and the grinding in stoked was kinda glitchy, and just the fact that skate had handrails.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> well for one Skate gives you complete control for shifting from a level shifty to a boardslide / frontslide, push the controls back to imitate weight is being put on your back feet to give a blunt slide. Just the control in skate is unparrelel. From the shiftys spinning to stylin out your slow 180s. The design behind skate's controls are absoultly genious; The left thumb is the torso and body control, where as the right thumb stick is for leg / board control. Left trigger is your left hand and the right trigger is your right, they have completely out done themselves with the game and I can easily see a shredding game come out of its engine. Like honestly EA wtf are you doing? Announce the game before I lose all faith in sport video games that I actually care about.


and everything ezkimo said is exactly why the grinding is better


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

technine42 said:


> and everything ezkimo said is exactly why the grinding is better


Good. I need his GT so the comment can be authenticated and you'll see what that's for soon


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Good. I need his GT so the comment can be authenticated and you'll see what that's for soon


What do you need? my GT?


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> LOL! Well your making the game sound worse than it really is, which is far from the truth. You can't compare EA a multi-million dollar publisher to a budget one. That is not a fair comparison and EA was the same start-up as Destineer and Bongfish are now. It will take time and for a first time title produced by them it is done well in that respect. It has much work to be done on building from the first to get it up to par at least. Again, they could not do every thing they wanted to get in the first time due to time constraints.
> 
> I honestly think your dreaming! EA is not doing any game for snowboarding from what I can see, if they were, there would have been news or hints about it by now. Just like 2ksports is not doing another Amped. All there is, is Stoked and while the unpolished physics may have turned you off for now, it will be much more improved the next time trailers/video's are put out. So while it may not be the game for you NOW the way it is, my entire goal is to help make it that way for ppl such as yourself, that tend to judge a book by its cover and not the actual content of it......


wow it just hit me that your in contact with the team. 

That said, I feel bad. lol. I'm giving the game a lot of shit. Mainly because I want a freaking snowboarding game.

Stoked is a good game I will give it that, and your completely right when you say EA has millions of dollars for production; comparing that to stoked isnt quite fair.

But were not talking about practice runs, this is the industry and when a production team cant compete with its competition in overall value and presentation of the game, they are only hurting themselves.

They did good I'll say for their first game into the snowboarding genre. I gotta say the best part was scoping out your run down the mountain and hitting the spot you know will fling ya, that shit is fun, and its definatlys got that over skate (Which is obviously a huge part of snowboarding in RL) so GJ, bong nailed that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> What do you need? my GT?



I will only say it's to verify this is your comment about the grinding and it will be addressed by the head cheese of the team. You'll see very soon why the GT is needed. Plus the team has no idea if I wrote that to them or not without your GT..get the picture


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> wow it just hit me that your in contact with the team.
> 
> That said, I feel bad. lol. I'm giving the game a lot of shit. Mainly because I want a freaking snowboarding game.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is no BS man! I am not employed by them, but I am on the "inside" and about to change how communication is done between gamer and dev's with a unique way of doing it. That is why I need GT. I just can't tell you what they are doing cause this all a surprise. Oh, I think they can compete, it will just take time to get it there, but as it stands there really is nothing to compete against Stoked as a snowboarding game. And I'm not seeing anything else being planned, but you may see your EA snow after I get done with Stoked taking it where I want to see it go as something tries to compete with it


Yes I know its not practice, but still they are just a start-up budget, like EA was before Madden, and its sports line up. I've been here long enough to remember what EA used to be before they launched into the mainstream. Just like Destineer and Bongfish are now, not a very reputable game publisher til they find a title launches them into being more reputable. Its like Konami, with the Castlevaina and Metal Gear franchises and as they progressed to being better. 

Comments that are like yours help them progress Stoked towards the right direction. Towards being a snowboard game most of us dream of getting, that has everything we know would make a kick a$$ snowboarding title. It can be done, but not overnight or in 1 title. So it is good for a start, but has a lot of work to be done to make it great. Most don't even realize Stoked is intended to be a series and this was only the intro, but this time its different as the fan's will now play a role in how we shape it going forward. I have confidence the fans can get this one done right by the devs listening to our ideas and suggestions of what they should and shouldn't do


Yeah I think know what you mean, being natural jumps instead of ramps on a trail and you have to seek out jump spots. Also being able to ride parallel along the mtn is pretty sweet and realistic too, that is not to say the game is rough, unpolished and incomplete that needs fine tuning and upgrades so it can and will keep getting better towards the game we WISH would be done. I am here to help make this reality for people who enjoy snowboarding games, REAL SNOWBOARDERS and fans of alternative sports culture. Once the right snowboarding game is done, its on to tackling a next gen surfing game!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I think it would be kinda cool to add an avalanche type thing to it. Since the weather is a pretty key feature in the game, I believe having unstable snow might make it kinda interesting.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I think it would be kinda cool to add an avalanche type thing to it. Since the weather is a pretty key feature in the game, I believe having unstable snow might make it kinda interesting.


they already have something like that


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> they already have something like that



Yeah they do, its called Glitch White......


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am sorry I dont remember that in the game.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> they already have something like that


i beat the game and i do not once remember there ever being an avalanche......


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i havent played the game in awhile but i remember whatever mtn your on it has to be snowing hard and a lot of fresh pow plus i think you need to go to the top of a mtn that is pretty steep and unstable looking. i def remember getting stuck at a part where i had to outrun a avalanche before i could go on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

In regards to the "jump spots"
This would be cool if you had to unlock something special like a shovel. You complete a challenge or find a hidden shovel somewhere that allows you to build kickers in the back country to session. You would then have the shovel on your backpack so when you ride with other people you can build jumps and all play, maybe set up gaps and step ups then take pictures or video to share with the community. 

I also like the idea that someone else had about being able to build your own terrain park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

rayeski said:


> In regards to the "jump spots"
> This would be cool if you had to unlock something special like a shovel. You complete a challenge or find a hidden shovel somewhere that allows you to build kickers in the back country to session. You would then have the shovel on your backpack so when you ride with other people you can build jumps and all play, maybe set up gaps and step ups then take pictures or video to share with the community.
> 
> I also like the idea that someone else had about being able to build your own terrain park.


shovel sounds kind of cool but fuck the idea of having to find it that would be so annoying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

technine42 said:


> shovel sounds kind of cool but fuck the idea of having to find it that would be so annoying.


True, unlockable would be much better. Finding stuff in a snowboarding game is annoying. That was in Amped and I hated it!


----------

